# Awesome LED Christmas Icicle Lights!



## BuddTX (Nov 23, 2014)

Below is a duplicate of the review I posted on amazon.com.

The light are from LEDwholesalers, and they appear to be designed from the ground up, as an LED Christmas light.

Not trying to "double post", but as I said in my review, I have been looking for Blue LED Christmas Icicle lights like this for years, and I am thrilled to actually find them. Would love to know if there are other LED Christmas lights that are high quality LED lights.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ATJOX6E/?tag=cpf0b6-20
----------------------------------------------
OMG! These are the Blue LED Christmas Icicle Lights I have been searching for! YEA!

As a longtime "Flashoholic", I have been disappointed in all the LED Icicle Christmas I have seen or purchased in years past.

These lights are just about perfect. They look awesome on my house, they have that bright, blue LED glow, that I was looking for!

The designers of these lights understood LED's, and took advantage of all the features that LED's offer over incandescent bulbs.

1. No fake blue tint on the "bulb".
The color of the LED comes from the LED itself, so there is no need to put a "Blue tint", on the lens. Other Christmas LED lights that I have seen, have this fake blue tint that is both un-necessary and actually reduces the light output. The solid acrylic
"lens" is clear.

2. No removable "bulbs".
There is no need to remove LED bulbs, as they do not burn out. (Yes, they do occasionally fail, but the failure rate is very low). Previous LED Christmas Lights I have seen had removable "bulbs". This is both un-necessary, and actually can cause more failures.

3. Solid clear Acrylic covering, no fake hollow "bulb".
I do not know if these are Nichia 5mm LED's, but they have that type of design.

4. These lights have a bright, omni-directional light output. LED Christmas lights that I have had in the past have had a "beam" from each light, that would be very bright when looking at a specific angle, but would be rather dim at other angles. 


I just hung them up tonight, so I cannot speak to the long term reliability of these lights, but the appeared to be well made.

I do not know if there other LED Christmas lights like this, but I am very happy that I found these lights!


----------

